# Boy Scouts Have Made a Grave Mistake...Grave Indeed!



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

*Boy Scouts of America votes to end century-old ban on gay scouts*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/24/us-usa-boyscouts-ban-vote-idUSBRE94M1A320130524

However, I don't see this lasting long.    It won't hold up.  

I see a mass 'Exodus' of parents removing their sons from the scouts to start their own non-gay chapters only to protect their sons from the negative influence that this will bring.  

I hope this doesn't come off as harsh, it's not how I'm feeling as I type it, but the following is just the facts:

No matter what the Scout committee voted, there are still far more fathers of non-gay boys who do not want their sons influenced by this spirit.  They don't want their sons 'feminized', talking in a high pitched vocal and pursing their lips with a lisp, and flash bucking their eyes, with over the top exaggerations of feminine moves.  They don't want to see their sons in drag, let alone being exploited by the gay lifestyle.  

*I fully understand compassion, caring and loving.  That goes without question, and all people are entitled to such, all people, period.  *

However the gay lifestyle is not conducive to anyone's well being nor will it ever be.  The 'blinders's from the gay activists are like cheap paint, it won't be long before it peels away, exposing the darkness which has always been behind it.  

What the gay activists are not sharing is the imminent and inevitable dangers of this lifestyle, the increasing of the diseases, even more the separation from God that this sin, which will always be sin, is placing them and others in danger of.

The Scouts may have announced that they are focused upon comradery for all boys....yet, it won't pan out that way.  

What happens when the gay boys develop 'boy crushes' on non-gay scouts? 

What happens when they go camping and share 'spaces' (tents)? 

What happens when a female who thinks she is a male, wants to join the Boy Scouts?  

What happens when a boy who chooses to be female wants to join the Girl Scouts?  

God is not the author of sexual confusion (let alone, any type of confusion) and this is exactly what is going on, the spreading of further confusion into the hearts of young boys and girls who are not associated with homosexuality.  

What on earth does a young child know about homosexuality (same sex attraction) in the first place?   Unless they've been victimized by molestation or some other acts of sexual disorder, what does a child know about this?    

I would so like to see a child who 'thinks' that he/she is gay, to be 'rescued' by the Scouts and to know that they are not in bondage to satan's lies.  No child should be subjected to such bondage.  It's not right.  It's just not right.

However, the gay agenda is not relenting and this gay intrusion is not going to play out well at all...    It's a mess and parents all over this country and the world are going to wake up and begin fighting against this whole gay agenda and repeal all of their unrighteous rights.  

This is not going to pan out well...it's a total fail and the very trap that satan has laid to dishonour God will be to the grave disadvantage of the gay activists and their supporters.   Sin never wins.   They've gone too far when they target the children. 

Jesus said...  

_"If anyone causes one of these little ones--those who believe in me--to stumble, it would be better for them to have a large millstone hung around their neck and to be drowned in the depths of the sea"....   Matthew 18:6 _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 24, 2013)

Sis...this is going to be more common than we know.  It's at a rapid pace now...everybody is on the gay bandwagon.  There are some "ministers"  that are falling for this garbage too. 

*"Enter by the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and many are those who enter by it. For the gate is small, and the way is narrow that leads to life and few are those who find it" (Mt. 7:13,14).*

JESUS IS COMING BACK SOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!  Those of us who will stand and not give in, God will give us the keys to the Kingdom!  I praise Him, for He is worthy to be praised!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 24, 2013)

^^another one of my favorite scriptures...


This is as bad as the church that is celebrating gay marriage with rainbow colored communion bread. 

All I can say is Lord forgive them for they know not what they do.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...this is going to be more common than we know.  It's at a rapid pace now...everybody is on the gay bandwagon.  There are some "ministers"  that are falling for this garbage too.
> 
> *"Enter by the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and many are those who enter by it. For the gate is small, and the way is narrow that leads to life and few are those who find it" (Mt. 7:13,14).*
> 
> JESUS IS COMING BACK SOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!  Those of us who will stand and not give in, God will give us the keys to the Kingdom!  I praise Him, for He is worthy to be praised!!!



Pastor Wavy... this is just making sick to my stomach... literally...


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^another one of my favorite scriptures...
> 
> 
> *This is as bad as the church that is celebrating gay marriage with rainbow colored communion bread.  *
> ...



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt? ! ?  

I --- I --- I am speechless!   

What in the world is wrong with these fools?   Don't they realize that this is disrespecting the Blood of Jesus?  God's Covenant to wash away our sins?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 24, 2013)

This news made me very sad. I couldn't believe it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## momi (May 24, 2013)

I agree Shimmie - we will see a large exodus from the Scouts because of this. In my heart I really believe most aren't interested in joining... But it pains those behind this to see any organization that promotes masculinity.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

momi said:


> I agree Shimmie - we will see a large exodus from the Scouts because of this. In my heart I really believe most aren't interested in joining... But it pains those behind this to see any organization that promotes masculinity.



momi, I'm telling you and you as a Pastor and a Pastor's wife, both you and your husband can attest to this.   The 'enemy' is out to destroy men, especially Black men.    

Everytime, I see a Black man switching and twitching, dressing and behaving outside of masculinity, it grieves me.   What a waste of manhood.   This could be a real husband to someone, a real man loving and honouring God with his heart and soul.  A real man bringing children into the earth and living as Joshua, "As for me and my HOUSE, we shall serve the Lord.     A man who could love his wife as Jesus loves the Church, a man who rises up early and calls his Proverbs 31 woman, 'Blessed'.   

This breaks my heart 'Momi'... I cannot express it enough in words... my heart just aches to see this.   homosexuality is NOT exceptable.  It is a direct insult against humanity and an even graver grief to the heart of God to see those whom He created to be in such bondage.  

When I see women dressed like men behaving all hard and dropping their pants the way the hip hop boys do, it's just sad.   Women are supposed to be 'Women' and they are not supposed to be sexually involved with another woman and neither is a man supposed to be sexually involved with another man.    It's totally messed up and completely out of order.   

And it is the 'behaviour' that I am condemning, not the individuals.   I care about them and their souls, but even more for them to have a productive life that brings honour to God who loves them beyond any words ever uttered.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

Father God, I come before you in Jesus' Name and I am withholding no 'stops', no holds barred with this prayer.   

Dear Father, this has gone far enough; it is the gay agenda and activists that I condemn and in the Name of Jesus' from this moment on, everything they set their hands to shall fail in Jesus' Name.   Nothing they do shall prosper; every ally which they've blind-sighted, every weak person, they've bullied / bribed, shall turn away from them and betray them.    Their 'lovers' and allies, all shall reject them, and shall each fall away. Make their witness to validate their lifestyle, fail in utter shame and demolish every claim that would give them any gain, for validation.    

To those who are willing, with open hearts and repentence, let them turn their full hearts unto you.  I bind the enemy from hindering their acceptance of you ruling their heart and souls; and setting them free from homosexuality.

I bind their finances to the "Body of Christ"... All of it... All.  Every nickel, dime and penny, every dollar, every C note and those above in denominations and value, all of their resources and financial gains, I bind to the work of God's order and unto His children here on earth, in Jesus' Name.  Not a dollar hall prosper in their works of evil.   Every dollar that we spend, unawares, let it be unto your works and not to their inheritance.   For a good man, leaves an inheritance to his children's children and beyond... it's your word for your good pleasure.

Father God, you said in your Word that the 'Wealth of the sinner is laid up for the Just'... (Proverbs 13:22)

Father what they have will no longer be used to propel their evil goals, set against you and 'we' your children; their funds belong to 'us'.  

You said, Father that the 'evil' ones will heap up and that 'we' your children would retain it *from them*, it will be 'ours', your children's.   

From this moment on, every work that the gay activists attempt, and plan to do, shall fail; their aspirations shall wither and die.  Every aspect of their objectives and attempts to force their lifestyle upon those who do not agree with them, shall be as the fig tree which Jesus, Himself cursed, that no longer shall their works of evil bear fruit, all of their works shall wither and die in Jesus' Name.    

Everyone whom they have sued, shall be vindicated and restoration of every dime they've lost shall be restored with 'interest' beyond the suits against them.    

In Jesus' Name, every judge, every legal counsel and every legislator, every man/woman in office, every Church leader and member who has participated in bringing law suits against the men and women of God, in business, in their employment, in their personal lives, to punish them for standing upon their faith and conviction, and those who have fought for and participated in legalizing gay marriage, gay education ,in schools and other avenues which involve the innocent lives of children, all shall be removed from their seats and positions of authority and rule; for they do not rule the Children of God and surely they do not rule against you.  

Father, do away with this spirit, in Jesus' Name.  Remove it's power, it's very breath, it's life of existance.   Let be subject unto you and 'we' your children, a we are not subject unto it.    You asked us to obey you and to honour you, therefore this spirit is a hindering spirit which shall no longer be permitted to prevail against us.    We do not have time for their mess nor distress.   Let them who persecute us, see the reverse persecution in ways multiplied as they've never seen before.     

The gay agenda, Glaad, the LGBT's claim they've been unjustly persecuted and prejudiced upon, it's time for them to have exactly what they've claimed and used against us in vain.   Turn them in derision against themselves, until they learn to leave us and the children alone.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Father thank you.   I know you are doing far more than has been asked.  For you are the Father, the Lord God, You are indeed Lord over All.   

In Jesus Name, with a bowed heart I pray.. Amen and Amen.

It's not their right nor business to take vengence against who honour their faith in God and choose to obey His Word.   All of their hidden acts shall be moved from darkness and into the light and they shall be recompensed for their evil deeds, in Jesus' Name.   

Father God, they've gone too far...too, too far.  It is time to pull them back and to treat them as the children of baal; meaning no matter how hard they push and travail to continue their agenda, it will not prosper in Jesus' Name.   As dust, it is scattered in the wind, never ever to be seen again. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 24, 2013)

UPDATE: Longstanding BSA Parents are leaving the 'Scouts' already...

*Why my family is quitting the Boy Scouts*

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/05/23/my-take-why-my-family-is-quitting-the-boy-scouts/

By John Stemberger, Special to CNN

(CNN)– On Thursday, delegates to the Boy Scouts of America’s national conference met in Grapevine, Texas, to determine the fate of one of the most beloved organizations in this country’s history. This organization that has stood the test of time will probably be destroyed now that they have decided to admit openly gay boys as Scouts.

*Sex and politics have no place in the Boy Scouts, and allowing open homosexuality will lead to myriad bad consequences.*

First, the new BSA policy is logically incoherent and morally and ethically inconsistent. The BSA had never discriminated against homosexuals. The BSA membership application did not ask about sexual orientation, and there has never been a witch hunt in the BSA to find or remove its gay members.

Now, however, open homosexuality will be officially consistent with the Scouting code throughout a Boy Scout’s life until the moment he turns 18, when it suddenly becomes a problem. (The Scouts maintained its ban on openly gay leaders.) How does that make any sense? Will we then discriminate against that Scout after he announces his sexuality?

Further, the new policy forces every chartered Scouting unit, irrespective of religious convictions, to facilitate open homosexuality among boys in their program. The policy fails to respect or revere the religious beliefs, values and theology of the vast majority of Christian churches, which charter more than 70% of all Scouting units.

The new policy also leaves all Scouting units with no options and no legal protection if they refuse to allow open homosexuality among the boys of their units. Any Scouting unit that refuses to accept or abide by the new policy will either have their charter revoked by national BSA leadership or become fully exposed to legal attacks for alleged violations of nondiscrimination ordinances. Litigation would permeate the organization.

*Most important, the new policy robs parents of Boy Scouts, like me, of the sole authority to raise issues of sex and sexuality with their kids.

Parents should have the exclusive right to raise issues about sex and sexuality with their children in their own time and in their own way, in the privacy of their homes, not brought up by other older boys around a campfire. Allowing open homosexuality injects a sensitive and highly charged political issue into the heart of the BSA, against the wishes of the vast majority of parents.*

*This is why my wife and I have decided to disengage from BSA and remove our children from its programs. We are concerned for the safety and security of our boys, as are many other parents who are considering leaving as well.*

*When it comes to young boys, parents have the final say, not the gay rights activists who pressured the BSA to fall in line with their agenda and have turned Scouting into yet another cultural battleground.*

The delegates who voted for the new policy must therefore realize that the change guts a major percentage of human capital in the BSA and will utterly devastate the program financially, socially and legally.

*The BSA’s own “Voice of the Scout” surveys provide solid evidence that tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of parents, Scoutmasters and Scouts will leave the program, and internal estimates project an estimated $44 million of lost annual revenue.*

The Boy Scouts are one of the great jewels of American culture. And the success of the Boy Scouts of America is due in no small part to their commitment to a set of ideas and principles that have guided the program for more than 100 years.

I love the Boy Scouts and want my boys to enjoy the same great experiences as I and millions of others have had over the years. That's why I regret that Thursday's vote refused to keep sex and politics out of the Boy Scouts and stand firm for those timeless principles.

_ The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of John Stemberger

Editor's Note: John Stemberger is an Eagle Scout and president of On My Honor, a coalition of concerned parents, Scout Leaders, Scouting donors, Eagle Scouts and others affiliated with the Boy Scouts of America who are united in their support of Scouting’s timeless values and their opposition to open homosexuality in the Scouts. 

Find more information at www.OnMyHonor.net.  _


-----------------

Parents are rising up against this and they are not going to allow their children to be under this gay invasion and intrusion upon their children.  Men do not want their sons behaving like sissies...   Period!  

And I totally support this man's and all of the other's like him, decision to leave and to start their own organization which does not invade the  innocense of their children's sexuality.    The gay agenda could care less about these children and their solid family structure, nor their relationship with the Lord.   These parents have every right to protect their children from this invasion.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 25, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *Boy Scouts of America votes to end century-old ban on gay scouts*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/24/us-usa-boyscouts-ban-vote-idUSBRE94M1A320130524
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, this has already happened. A young boy was signed up for Girl Scouts by his mother who says he is trapped in the wrong body and is actually supposed to be a girl. She is allowing the boy to live/dress/act as a girl--SMH!!! The Christian troop leaders refused to admit the boy to the troop, but the Girl Scouts organization leaders said that "it does not matter what genitals a Girl Scout has"... they stated that they wholeheartedly supported the boy joining and that he would be welcomed. The troop leaders resigned and removed their daughters from the group, and I don't blame them one bit! 

At the Girl Scouts national convention, many of the speakers were known lesbians and feminists. The organization has also invited speakers from Planned Parenthood.

As far as the Boy Scouts, today's travesty is not this organization's only problem. Several months ago, a report surfaced that the Boy Scout officials were covering up sexual abuse within the organization and had been doing so for many years. Both of these organizations are a mess!


----------



## momi (May 25, 2013)

Shimmie - girl your words of encouragement and hope are like a cold glass of water on a hot summer day.  If only I shared your optimism... unfortunately I believe that we have only seen a glimpse of what is to come.  We have been warned over and over of the consequences of abandoning God's laws - and He will ultimately judge the wicked. 

However just as it happened in Ezekiel 9 - I believe He will mark and preserve those who have wept and moaned over the things that God hates.   

...Ezekiel 9:4 "Go throughout the city of Jerusalem and put a mark on the foreheads of those who grieve and lament over all the detestable things that are done in it."


----------



## momi (May 25, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Unfortunately, this has already happened.* A young boy was signed up for Girl Scouts by his mother who says he is trapped in the wrong body and is actually supposed to be a girl. *She is allowing the boy to live/dress/act as a girl--SMH!!! The Christian troop leaders refused to admit the boy to the troop, but the Girl Scouts organization leaders said that "it does not matter what genitals a Girl Scout has"... they stated that they wholeheartedly supported the boy joining and that he would be welcomed. The troop leaders resigned and removed their daughters from the group, and I don't blame them one bit!
> 
> At the Girl Scouts national convention, many of the speakers were known lesbians and feminists. The organization has also invited speakers from Planned Parenthood.
> 
> As far as the Boy Scouts, today's travesty is not this organization's only problem. Several months ago, a report surfaced that the Boy Scout officials were covering up sexual abuse within the organization and had been doing so for many years. Both of these organizations are a mess!




What????  Unbelievable.

I was a career Girl Scout  so I was so excited to sign my youngest daughter up.... I was the leader of the troup.  After one season I realized today's Girl Scouts was not the same one I remembered.   That was her first and last experience with them.  

Does anyone else know of any alternative programs?  I've heard of Heritage Girls for girls...


----------



## Shimmie (May 25, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Unfortunately, this has already happened. A young boy was signed up for Girl Scouts by his mother who says he is trapped in the wrong body and is actually supposed to be a girl. She is allowing the boy to live/dress/act as a girl--SMH!!! The Christian troop leaders refused to admit the boy to the troop, but the Girl Scouts organization leaders said that "it does not matter what genitals a Girl Scout has"... they stated that they wholeheartedly supported the boy joining and that he would be welcomed. The troop leaders resigned and removed their daughters from the group, and I don't blame them one bit!
> 
> At the Girl Scouts national convention, many of the speakers were known lesbians and feminists. The organization has also invited speakers from Planned Parenthood.
> 
> *As far as the Boy Scouts, today's travesty is not this organization's only problem. Several months ago, a report surfaced that the Boy Scout officials were covering up sexual abuse within the organization and had been doing so for many years. Both of these organizations are a mess !*



This is unacceptable.  When a man has sex with another male, it is homosexual (same sex) sex.  Yet, the gay agenda will never admit to this.  They will never take responsibility for those who are harming young children and for the sexual confusion that this brings upon so many young boys who have been victims of sexual abuse by other males.   

They will never admit that these very same sexually abused boys will 'act out' and do the very same to another younger boy.  It happens more often than anyone cares to admit to, especially the gay agenda.   It becomes a vicious cycle of sexual abuse and confusion.  

I pray right now that God steps in and stops the man who is abusing his son, nephew, cousin, or any other child (male or female) in danger in Jesus' Name. 

This prayer bears no expiration, it shall continue to flow and cover all of the children who are in danger of any sexual predator, and that the predator is stopped, caught and arrested in Jesus' Name.    Father God please protect these children, no matter where or whose they are, please protect them and place them in a safe and guaranteed sanctuary of peace and safety, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Allow these predators to never again be able to harm another, not ever, in the Name of Jesus.  This spirit shall be destroyed and rendered null and void and to you, Father God be all the glory and the honour and the praise, forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 25, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Pastor Wavy... this is just making sick to my stomach... literally...


Mine too, sis....



Shimmie said:


> Father God, I come before you in Jesus' Name and I am withholding no 'stops', no holds barred with this prayer.
> 
> Dear Father, this has gone far enough; it is the gay agenda and activists that I condemn and in the Name of Jesus' from this moment on, everything they set their hands to shall fail in Jesus' Name.   Nothing they do shall prosper; every ally which they've blind-sighted, every weak person, they've bullied / bribed, shall turn away from them and betray them.    Their 'lovers' and allies, all shall reject them, and shall each fall away. Make their witness to validate their lifestyle, fail in utter shame and demolish every claim that would give them any gain, for validation.
> 
> ...


I am in total and complete agreement with this prayer.  I believe that the Lord will hear your prayer, Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (May 25, 2013)

momi said:


> What????  Unbelievable.
> 
> I was a career Girl Scout  so I was so excited to sign my youngest daughter up.... I was the leader of the troup.  After one season I realized today's Girl Scouts was not the same one I remembered.   That was her first and last experience with them.
> 
> Does anyone else know of any alternative programs?  I've heard of Heritage Girls for girls...



-----------

momi, I really like what you suggested above.  

The AHG * "American Heritage Girls"* 

You are so on point with this one, Momi...    

Website:

http://www.ahgonline.org/pages/page.asp?page_id=20600

Here's their Facebook Page:

https://www.facebook.com/AmericanHeritageGirls

Ooooooooooooooooooooo, Wow, Wow, Wow, Momi... Check out these comments regarding the BSA.   These people at the AHG are Serrrrrrrrious!   I

Momi, in a nutshell, they did not like that the Boy Scouts caved into the pressure of the gays....  Oh Wow!   

The heading to look for is this one:

*American Heritage Girls *

Thursday.

After a wonderful duty to God breakfast and then the annual meeting, the voting has begun. God is in control.

19 Like · · Share.

223 people like this..

View previous comments..


_Jesus said repent and be saved. He did not say embrace your sin, come to me and I will allow you to continue as a double minded man. He also said love one another. Love the sinner, hate the sin!_

------------

_ no post about FBB yet? http://www.faithbasedboys.org/ check 'em out!

Faith Based Boys - HOME 
www.faithbasedboys.org

Yesterday at 10:02am_ 

---------------

_The strength of any group or society is based upon it's adherence to Gospel and God's Word. All problems reduce down to sin and not following God's perfect will.

Yesterday at 1:04pm · Like · 5.._

------------------

Sin is operating outside of God's will. This includes love and modern misinterpretation of that word. (see above) You see we can only love because God first loved us. 1 John 4:19. which means that love comes from God and is a gift from Him. It is not an idea or construct that is separate from His being, power and love. 

Since He IS love then His foundation and rules simultaneously and concurrently need to be followed. In other words, you can't take part of the Gospel without adhering to the other parts... that is sin. And while I agree that God loves each and sees value in each He also promises a Judgement Day where each person will be judged according to what s/he did while on earth... not within a society's context but against His perfect will. 

People should spend time getting to know the author of the Bible instead of twisting it around to justify sin and labeling it "inherent worth of people"... 

Later, the other virgins came too, saying, ‘Lord, lord! Let us in!’ 12 But he replied, ‘I tell you the truth, I do not know you!’ 13 Therefore stay alert, because you do not know the day or the hour” Matthew 25:11-13

Yesterday at 1:27pm 


_We still have free will always. Would the holocaust or slavery have happened?   God is in control always but he gives us free will. If he did not give us free will, then why put us onto this earth at all if he was going to dictate our decisions/actions

Yesterday at 1:41pm via mobile _


_Thank you for standing strong AHG and making tough choices. Can we expect AHB? 

Yesterday at 3:22pm · _


_Incredibly proud to be apart of this organization that is not afraid to take a stand! Thank you for your response to the BSA decision! 

Yesterday at 5:41pm via mobile · Like · 9.._


_I applaud AHG's response to the BSA decision. Thank you for taking the right stand.

Yesterday at 5:58pm · Like · 6.._


_God is still in control. The Bible full of examples where He permitted man to make foolish, even evil choices that are opposed to His will.

Yesterday at 6:57pm via mobile · Like · 3.._


_Sometimes God answers our prayers in ways we do not expect or understand.

Yesterday at 7:03pm · Like · 5.._


_Time for AHB. 

Go to FaithBasedBoys.org and let's roll.

Yesterday at 7:10pm via mobile · Like · 10.._
 ---------------------

momi.... they're talking about starting an AHB (American Heritage Boys) Club because of the Boy Scouts vote to cave into pressure.    These folks are serious about serving God.   


Here are a few more responses.   My copy/paste didn't turn out so well.  I deleted their names on purpose.   

Check these out: 


_God will use this for good. I am excited and hopeful to see what He does in the wake of this disappointing action by BSA.

23 hours ago · Like · 4.._
---------------

http://www.taylormarshall.com/2013/05/why-im-starting-new-boy-scouts-my.html

Why I'm Starting a New Boy Scouts: My Catholic Scouting Manifesto

www.taylormarshall.com

21 hours ago 

---------------------------

_ I'm so thankful to have a Christian scouting option for girls that won't cave to societal pressures. Looks like we'll have the same thing with a new Christian scouting program for boys soon too.

18 hours ago · Like · 4.._

-------------------------

"There is a template for forming a conservative alternative to a major national youth organization. American Heritage Girls was formed in 1995 as a Christian-oriented option to the Girl Scouts of the USA, and it now claims more than 20,000 members."

5 hours ago · Like..


----------



## Shimmie (May 25, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Mine too, sis....
> 
> I am in total and complete agreement with this prayer.  I believe that the Lord will hear your prayer, Shimmie.



Precious Wavy, thank you so much.  You are such a true sister and Woman of God.  

satan is out to destroy the children, but in Jesus' Name, this will not prevail.  God reigns and all blessing and honour and power and glory are His forever.


----------



## Shimmie (May 25, 2013)

momi said:


> Shimmie - girl your words of encouragement and hope are like a cold glass of water on a hot summer day.  If only I shared your optimism... unfortunately I believe that we have only seen a glimpse of what is to come.  We have been warned over and over of the consequences of abandoning God's laws - and He will ultimately judge the wicked.
> 
> However just as it happened in Ezekiel 9 - I believe He will mark and preserve those who have wept and moaned over the things that God hates.
> 
> *...Ezekiel 9:4 "Go throughout the city of Jerusalem and put a mark on the foreheads of those who grieve and lament over all the detestable things that are done in it."*



momi... thank you so much for this scripture.    You truly heard from God to share this with me.  I've been in prayer and this scripture is confirmation.    It's healing to my heart and I will keep this before me.   For you see, truly 'me' along with you, and so many other are grieving over this peril upon our children and society.   

God is marking those who cry out in prayer against it and surely our prayers have reached God's heart and surely He is moving to bring down the kingdom of darkness.   

Oh Oh Wow!  Praise God!   I just remembered 'Dagon'...

*I Samuel 5 *

The Ark in Ashdod and Ekron

After the Philistines had captured the ark of God, they took it from Ebenezer to Ashdod. 

2 Then they carried the ark into Dagon’s temple and set it beside Dagon. 

3 When the people of Ashdod rose early the next day, there was Dagon, fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord! They took Dagon and put him back in his place. 

*4 But the following morning when they rose, there was Dagon, fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the Lord! His head and hands had been broken off and were lying on the threshold; only his body remained. *

5 That is why to this day neither the priests of Dagon nor any others who enter Dagon’s temple at Ashdod step on the threshold.

6 The Lord’s hand was heavy on the people of Ashdod and its vicinity; he brought devastation on them and afflicted them with tumors.[a] 

7 When the people of Ashdod saw what was happening, they said, “The ark of the God of Israel must not stay here with us, because his hand is heavy on us and on Dagon our god.” 

8 So they called together all the rulers of the Philistines and asked them, “What shall we do with the ark of the God of Israel?”

***********

The gay agenda cannot get away with their actions against the people of God.  They will not be allowed to stop our worship and beliefs in following God's Word.   They cannot force us to validate, tolerate, embrace their sin.  

Their god, Dagon cannot stand up to the prayers of God's children...
They can no longer force us to embrace their ways; they can no longer force their lifestyles upon God's people nor innocent children of any faith or culture.  Like dagon, their kingdom shall fall, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## momi (May 25, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> momi... thank you so much for this scripture.    You truly heard from God to share this with me.  I've been in prayer and this scripture is confirmation.    It's healing to my heart and I will keep this before me.   For you see, truly 'me' along with you, and so many other are grieving over this peril upon our children and society.
> 
> God is marking those who cry out in prayer against it and surely our prayers have reached God's heart and surely He is moving to bring down the kingdom of darkness.
> 
> ...



Shimmie - thanks for sharing this!  

Great scripture reference - and how appropriate.  Amen!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 26, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This is unacceptable.  When a man has sex with another male, it is homosexual (same sex) sex.  Yet, the gay agenda will never admit to this.  They will never take responsibility for those who are harming young children and for the sexual confusion that this brings upon so many young boys who have been victims of sexual abuse by other males.
> 
> They will never admit that these very same sexually abused boys will 'act out' and do the very same to another younger boy.  It happens more often than anyone cares to admit to, especially the gay agenda.   It becomes a vicious cycle of sexual abuse and confusion.
> 
> ...



I am in total agreement with this prayer. I also pray that God heals the broken hearts of the children who have been injured and/or threatened, as well as healing their spirit man and that He blesses them to turn their hearts over to God (allowing Him to step in and shoulder their pain). Father, please also heal the hearts of the abusers. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2013)

momi said:


> Shimmie - thanks for sharing this!
> 
> Great scripture reference - and how appropriate.  Amen!



Thank you momi... I wish you and all of the parents blessings and God's grace for your children.   They have no one else to help and protect them except us, their family.


----------



## Shimmie (May 26, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I am in total agreement with this prayer. I also pray that God heals the broken hearts of the children who have been injured and/or threatened, as well as healing their spirit man and that He blesses them to turn their hearts over to God (allowing Him to step in and shoulder their pain). Father, please also heal the hearts of the abusers. In Jesus' name, Amen.



Thank you Blackpearl1993 so much for adding the prayer for the healing of the abusers as well.   You truly have a heart of healing for all.   We can't let them hurt another child, so their healing must be prayed for to take place.

I appreciate you keeping me in 'balance'.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Blackpearl1993 so much for adding the prayer for the healing of the abusers as well.   You truly have a heart of healing for all.   We can't let them hurt another child, so their healing must be prayed for to take place.
> 
> I appreciate you keeping me in 'balance'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Blackpearl1993 so much for adding the prayer for the healing of the abusers as well.   You truly have a heart of healing for all.   We can't let them hurt another child, so their healing must be prayed for to take place.
> 
> I appreciate you keeping me in 'balance'.





Blackpearl1993 said:


> You and your strong faith have been a blessing to me. I have learned so much from you. What I wrote came to me as I read what you shared from your heart. I am so glad that we can pray together, and I know that this has strengthened my faith and walk with God. So, I said all that to say .....I appreciate you too!



Blackpearl1993 ... I had to ask God to please check my heart.   When I speak or write about issues such as this, it may come off as harsh and that's the one thing that I don't want to be or sound like.  

I think about the feelings of those who may be reading and are struggling or have struggled with the gay lifestyle and the last thing I want is to hurt them and to make them feel inferior (less than) anyone else.    It's the lifestyle and the brutality and the pushing from the gay agenda to force others to accept this, that I'm harsh against and not the individuals who are struggling.  

God how do I separate the two?


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Blackpearl1993 ... I had to ask God to please check my heart.   When I speak or write about issues such as this, it may come off as harsh and that's the one thing that I don't want to be or sound like.
> 
> I think about the feelings of those who may be reading and are struggling or have struggled with the gay lifestyle and the last thing I want is to hurt them and to make them feel inferior (less than) anyone else.    It's the lifestyle and the brutality and the pushing from the gay agenda to force others to accept this, that I'm harsh against and not the individuals who are struggling.
> 
> God how do I separate the two?



I know what you mean because this issue is one that I can get really riled up about. It gets under my skin like almost nothing else when people are mistreated and bullied into "accepting" something because that is what the masses want. I often have to ask God to temper my attitude and words on this subject as well. So...you are not alone in this struggle.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I know what you mean because this issue is one that I can get really riled up about. It gets under my skin like almost nothing else when people are mistreated and bullied into "accepting" something because that is what the masses want. I often have to ask God to temper my attitude and words on this subject as well. So...you are not alone in this struggle.



Thanks Blackpearl1993...

The key is to stay in prayer, because I truly am 'un-pleased' with the bullying being done by the gay activists.   They have no reasoning, except to single out those who do not support them and keep pressuring them to succumb. 

My question is this:   What don't they understand about the word, 'No'! 

The boy scouts by the Supreme Court were legislated as 'protected' to make their own rules.   What changed?


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Blackpearl1993...
> 
> The key is to stay in prayer, because I truly am 'un-pleased' with the bullying being done by the gay activists.   They have no reasoning, except to single out those who do not support them and keep pressuring them to succumb.
> 
> ...



Bingo!!! The Boy Scouts didn't HAVE to do this. It's truly a travesty--they simply gave in to the pressure. I have no positive words for the Girl Scouts either.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Bingo!!! The Boy Scouts didn't HAVE to do this. It's truly a travesty--they simply gave in to the pressure. I have no positive words for the Girl Scouts either.



My head is in my hands, just not making any sense of any of this.  

I would have sued the gay activists for harassment... quick!  

Better yet, pray with them.  There's no way they could bypass that, because the prayers would be sincere.  I'd pray for their surrender to God's heart and to be at peace about it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 29, 2013)

grieve, lament and cry out to God for the state of country, that what we need to do...its' necessary and in order.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> grieve, lament and cry out to God for the state of country, that what we need to do...its' necessary and in order.



Amen, Sis.  Amen.   

Thanks Healthy Hair...


----------



## Leigh (May 30, 2013)

Umph! SMH!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

These homosexuals will never be satisfied until they bully their way into the lives of everyone, shoving their garbage down the throats of all people.  

As far as the Boys Scouts go...oh well, when you give in to the enemy, you pay a price.

http://www.thenonprofittimes.com/ne...s-to-revoke-boy-scouts-exempt-status/?r=ig-mo
* 
California Senate Votes To Revoke Boy Scouts’ Exempt Status            *

The state Senate in California is targeting the tax-exempt status  of the Boy Scouts of America (BSA) with a bill that ensures equity for  all after the organization voted to continue its ban on gay scout  leaders while allowing gay youth to join.

 SB 323, the Youth Equality Act, was introduced by Sen. Ricardo Lara  (D-Bell Gardens) because of BSA’s refusal to accept gay adults as  leaders conflicts with California’s anti-discriminatory laws. He  believes that the organization is “out of line with the values of  Californians.” “SB 323 brings our laws into line with our values,” he said when  introducing the bill Wednesday, which passed by a 27-9 vote. It now  moves on to the state Assembly.

 The bill does not specifically mention BSA, stating instead that the  law would apply to all “nonprofit youth organizations that receive  special state tax privileges.” That would specifically single out the  Irving, Texas-based organization, which still does not allow gay adults  to become leaders despite last week’s rule change allowing gay youth.  A call to BSA for comment on the measure was not immediately returned.  After last week’s 61-38 vote, BSA issued a statement reaffirming that  “Scouting is a youth program, and any sexual conduct, whether  heterosexual or homosexual, by youth of Scouting age is contrary to the  virtues of Scouting. A change to the current membership policy for adult  leaders was not under consideration; thus, the policy for adults  remains in place.”

 Lara said, “While it is a step in the right direction, continuing a  ban on adults is based on absurd assumptions and stereotypes that  perpetuate hate and homophobia. What does this mean, that up until 17  you’re fine to be in the Boy Scouts but on midnight of your 18th  birthday you turn into a pedophile or a predator? What kind of warped  message does this send?,” Lara asked rhetorically. He is the first  openly gay man of color to be elected to the California Senate James Dale, a former Eagle Scout who was expelled for being gay and  whose landmark 2000 U.S. Supreme Court case bought national attention to  BSA’s policy on gay members, agreed with this line of thinking. He said  that BSA’s rule change still encourages discrimination among non-gay  kids and tells gay kids “if you are honest about who you are you will be  thrown out.”

 As SB 323 would change California’s tax code, it needed two-thirds  support to pass. Three senators did not participate in the vote:  Democrat Rod Wright and Republicans Anthony Cannella and Bill Emmerson.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> These homosexuals will never be satisfied until they bully their way into the lives of everyone, shoving their garbage down the throats of all people.
> 
> As far as the Boys Scouts go...oh well, when you give in to the enemy, you pay a price.
> 
> ...



See what they did... a Huge mistake.    The Word of God says give no place to the devil and they BSA cowardly did just that.

Now that they have sold out to satan, they've given up their power and existence.  The devil now 'owns' them.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 30, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> See what they did... a Huge mistake.    The Word of God says give no place to the devil and they BSA cowardly did just that.
> 
> Now that they have sold out to satan,
> 
> ...


Yup....yup indeed!!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yup....yup indeed!!!



Father God... remove the thorns and pinnacles... In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 1, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This is as bad as the church that is celebrating gay marriage with rainbow colored communion bread.



What in the worl'...??? PLEEEEASE somebody tell me this didn't actually happen...!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Time to pray for the Baptist Church...they are beginning to withdrawal their support:

May 31st, 2013            
04:19 PM ET
*
Baptists plan exodus from Boy Scouts* 
By *Daniel Burke*, CNN Belief Blog Co-Editor

*(CNN) –* For Southern Baptist pastor Tim Reed, it was Scripture versus the Scouts.

 “God’s word explicitly says homosexuality is a choice, a sin,” said  Reed, pastor of First Baptist Church of Gravel Ridge in Jacksonville,  Arkansas.
 So when the Boy Scouts of America voted to lift its ban on openly gay youths on May 24, Reed said the church had no choice but to cut its charter with Troop 542.  “It’s not a hate thing here,” Reed told CNN affiliate Fox 16. “It’s a moral stance we must take as a Southern Baptist church.” 

Southern Baptist leaders say Reed is not alone.

 Baptist churches sponsor nearly 4,000 Scout units representing more than 100,000 youths, according to the Boy Scouts of America.
 That number could drop precipitously. The Southern Baptist Convention, the country’s largest Protestant  denomination, will soon urge its 45,000 congregations and 16 million  members to cut ties with the Scouts, according to church leaders. 

The denomination will vote on nonbinding but influential resolutions during a convention June 11-12 in Houston.  “There’s a 100% chance that there will be a resolution about  disaffiliation at the convention,” said Richard Land, the longtime head  of the Southern Baptists’ Ethics & Religious Liberty Commission,  “and a 100% chance that 99% of people will vote for it.” * “Southern Baptists are going to be leaving the Boy Scouts en masse,” *Land continued.  Roger “Sing” Oldham, a spokesman for the Southern Baptist Convention,  emphasized that local congregations make their own decision on the  Scouts.  But he, too, said he expects Baptist delegates, which the church  calls “messengers,” to voice their disagreement with the BSA's decision  to allow gay youths.

“With this policy change, the Boy Scouts’ values are contradictory to the basic values of our local churches,” Oldham said.  Several religious groups   with strong Scouting ties support the new policy.  “We have heard from both those who support the amended policy and  those who would have preferred it would not have changed,” said BSA  spokesman Deron Smith.

 Faith-based organizations charter more than 70% of Scout chapters, providing meeting space and leadership, according to the BSA.
 “There have been some organizations that have decided not to renew  their charters with Scouting," said Smith, "but we can’t quantify the  impact of the amended policy."  *The National Jewish Committee on Scouting, the United Church of  Christ, the Episcopal Church, the Unitarian Universalist Association and  the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, which sponsors more  Scout units than any other faith, all endorsed the change.  The National Catholic Committee on Scouting, which is run with  oversight from a bishop, said Thursday that allowing gay youths in the  Scouts does not conflict with church teaching.*   Each bishop will decide  whether or not to allow churches in his diocese to charter Scout units,  the committee added.
 “We ask that Catholic Scouters and chartered organization heads not  rush to judgment,” said Edward Martin, chairman of the National Catholic  Committee on Scouting.

 But the Rev. Derek Lappe, pastor of the Our Lady Star of the Sea  Catholic Church in Bremerton, Washington, has already made up his mind.
 “I do not feel that it is possible for us to live out, and to teach,  the authentic truth about human sexuality within the confines of the Boy  Scout’s new policy,” said Lappe. The priest told CNN affiliate FOX16 that his parish will part ways with the Scouts and develop its own programs. 

There may soon be an alternative to the Scouts for social conservatives like Lappe.  John Stemberger, founder of On My Honor, a group that opposed the  Scouts’ change in policy, plans to convene conservatives in Louisville,  Kentucky, in June to consider forming a new Scout-like group, which  could be up and running by the end of 2013.  “Churches and Scoutmasters are looking for leadership and direction,” said Stemberg, an attorney in Orlando, Florida.

A number of conservative religious denominations already sponsor their own groups.  For instance, the Southern Baptists have the Royal Ambassadors, an  explicitly Christian program founded in 1908 for boys in first through  sixth grade. (A similar group called Challengers equips older boys in  “mission education.”) The name comes from the New Testament, in which the Apostle Paul tells Christians to be “ambassadors for Christ.”
 The estimated 31,000 Royal Ambassadors pledge *“to become a  well-informed, responsible follower of Christ; to have a Christlike  concern for all people; to learn how to carry the message of Christ  around the world; to work with others in sharing Christ; and to keep  myself clean and healthy in mind and body."*  While not as outdoorsy as the Boy Scouts, Ambassadors do camp and  play sports, said Land, who was a member of the group during the  1950s. But instead of merit badges for archery and bird study, young  Ambassadors earn patches for memorizing Bible verses and mission work. 

Southern Baptists said they are preparing for a surge of interest in  the Royal Ambassadors at their upcoming convention in Houston.  “We really have an opportunity here to strengthen our RA programs,”  the Rev. Ernest Easley, chairman of the Southern Baptist Convention’s  Executive Committee, said in a sermon last Sunday, “and to get the boys  in a program where they’re going to be protected, where there’s a high  moral standard and where they will have an opportunity to learn about  camping, missions, evangelism in the local church.” 

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/...-and-members-to-cut-boy-scout-ties/?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 1, 2013)

Pooks said:


> What in the worl'...??? PLEEEEASE somebody tell me this didn't actually happen...!


I wish I could tell you that it didn't happen, but it did.......  They even give a recipe.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...age-rainbow-communion-bread-article-1.1347952

*One word*: Blasphemy

According to Merriam - Webster dictionary  the word "blasphemy" means _"the act of insulting or showing contempt or  lack of reverence for God; the act of claiming the attributes of deity;  irreverence toward something considered sacred."_ 

_"Truly I say to you, All sins shall be forgiven to the sons of men, and blasphemies with which soever they shall blaspheme: But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost has never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal damnation."  __Mark 3: 28-29 

_


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Time to pray for the Baptist Church...they are beginning to withdrawal their support:
> 
> May 31st, 2013
> 04:19 PM ET
> ...



Sis, "We"  (You, Me, and many, many others), We called it.   We said that there would be a mass exodus from the Boy Scouts.   Those who voted to end the gay ban may have sold themselves out, BUT they did not sell 'Us' out.   The devil does not own our souls.    Jesus does... it is HE, Jesus who died and paid the price for our souls with HIS shed blood, not the gay activists and their sick agenda.   

We will NOT be pushed, We will NOT be bullied into embracing a lifestyle that does not bring glory to God.    

16 Million Leaders...31,000 Royal Ambassadors, en mass, letting the gay activists know what they can do with their agenda.    

Glory to God for those who fear God and not man.  

This article is amazing and so inspiring.   Praise God, with all of my heart Praise God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wish I could tell you that it didn't happen, but it did.......  They even give a recipe.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...age-rainbow-communion-bread-article-1.1347952
> 
> ...



Now.....this is not only blasphemous, but they are passing hand germs, (bacteria, e-coli, uric acid and nicotine stains -- folks smoke cigarettes) around from one hand to another and then eating it.  









The hand with the bread has a black tattoo or something on it...    He or she would not be passing anything to me.


----------

